# Is any interested/ in need of a free/cheap webhost?



## corrykid (May 15, 2009)

Free / or cheap (like 5 bucks a month or 50 a year or something) both would be ad free, the free plan would have idk whatever you need reasonably 5gigs space 75gb bandwidth and the paid one would be virtually unlimited. Domains for both of them, only downfall is no cpanel access, but youd get sql access, ftp accounts, email accounts, and if you needed any new ones of these Id do it for you in a timely fashion. Just seeing if anyone is interested.


----------



## twilyth (May 15, 2009)

corrykid said:


> Free / or cheap (like 5 bucks a month or 50 a year or something) both would be ad free, the free plan would have idk whatever you need reasonably 5gigs space 75gb bandwidth and the paid one would be virtually unlimited. Domains for both of them, only downfall is no cpanel access, but youd get sql access, ftp accounts, email accounts, and if you needed any new ones of these Id do it for you in a timely fashion. Just seeing if anyone is interested.



At $5/mo, and no goodies, you won't get much interest.  Check out hostgator.  They've got a $5/mo program (prepaid for 1-2 yrs iirc) and it comes with a lot of software.

And becareful if you're going to offer unlimited access.  You need caps of some sort.  Nobody has infinite bandwidth.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2009)

i'll take unlimited bandwidth for $5 and setup a tpu download server there


----------



## corrykid (May 16, 2009)

Lol, I actually have hostgator. The premium plan. Im offering everything you get there but without cpanel for half the price, and the free plan is better than any other free host ive ever seen. but if no one is interested, I understand.


----------

